

Will Apple Unveil Its Own Bit Currency? - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2015/06/apple-is-your-new-bank.html

======
Sir_Substance
"No bank needed. Apple is the bank."

If Apple is the bank, the blockchain is redundant. If the blockchain is
redundant, Apple is...just a bank, subject to the same regulation as the rest.

------
thomasfl
If Apple issues its own bit currency, they will run into problems with
politicians that want to control currencies. Make "karma points" or something
would be better

